# The Damocles Crusade



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

A new race (Tau) was discovered and developed at a frightening speed. The xenos influence on the fringes of Imperial space grew steadily as the tau encountered and exploited the corruptibility of human nature. Finally when whole systems began to turn and xenos technology began to surface in the common market the council of terra could ignore this new xenos threat no longer. 

They lauched the damocles crusade which though initially progressing rapidly retaking the renegade imperial worlds though their progress slowed as they entered tau space.

The tau's superior numbers and weaponry took their toll. The imperial craft were stalled by the tau's advanced anti air craft fire at the world of Dal'yth. Imperial ground assaults were massacred as the tau attacked before dissapearing without trace. 

The latest catastrophe occurred after an attack upon the anti stellar defences that defended the pivotal sept of Dal'yth. The tau had posted their defences within a cleft in the mountainous ranges and have protected them effectively from aerial and ground assault.

The disastrous operation Ellisyium began with an orbital bombardment was rendered inaffective by the tau's drone defence system that managed to shoot down and detonate several of the missiles prior to landing whilst the mountainous ranges aided in the systems protection. To make matters worse the Niobe Battle cruiser received some serious damage from the anti aircraft systems.

Not a single defence was destroyed though some minor damage occured and the imperial guard assault was slaughtered to a man whilst the teleporting “scythes of the emperor” terminators are presumed dead. This latest catastrophe lead to this message to the inquisition.. 

" The damocles crusade is slowing to a bloody hault. If we are to make any progress the air defences of the Dal'yth must be breached.

During the last assault we received news of a cloaked figure tall and slender that appeared where our forces were strongest inspiring the invaders to resist our assault. Such personnel have been reported regularly whenever our assaults have been about to breach. These men are evidently the spiritual leaders of the tau. Though are librarians have reported nothing the xenos devotion to these figures suggests psyker mind control. 

My request for aid is seconded by Inquistor Brehmen. We request the inquisition to provide us with a specialist team of veterans that will aim to breach the air defences, capture an ethereal and bring news of our fallen terminator comrades. This aid is a necessity if the emperors will is to be carried out..."

The reponse from the inquistion was rapid
" ...The team will arrive in 5 days, the xenos will be cleansed by the holy fires of the emperor. We will not falter while the emperors spirit burns.... "


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

In all im looking for about 10 people from witch hunters, daemon hunters and space marines
i want a librarian, apothecary and at least 1 man equipped with anti tank weaponry
When i post the action thread you will allbe offered the choice to take extra war gear after you have been briefed
I feel this is logical considering you will be on a ship in the middle of a crusade
Thanks for reading


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Can you give us a character sheet?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

No problem
This deathwatch has been made from scratch specifically for this mission from the best warriors available
So very few pre existing relationships

Character sheet
Name
Type:ie marine/ witch hunter etc
Rank:
Equipment
Personality
Background
Specialist area:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Can I be a daemonhost?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

name:leonidas
chapter:shadow knights
rank:chaplain
armour: artificer, said to have been worn by a hero of the imperium during the horus heresy it has the names of over a thousand marines that have worn it inscribed in it, the armour was gifted to leonidas by the mechanicus after he helped defend a minor forgeworld, its helmet is shaped in the image of a snarling skull and its optics glow red, it is said he never takes of his helmet and it is know that he has inbuilt speakers to carry his battle cries across the battlefield, the armour is said to be as strong as terminator and he is also know not to tolerate and disobediance to captain betum and and is also the considered a advisor and friend.
weapons: bolter with a attached scope, powersword that is always at his side, another relic used by the same hero during the horus heresy, duel bolt pistols and a crozious he bever uses.
background: has served in the deathwatch for thirty years and is considered a veteran.
Personality: quite agressive though has a good humour while under fire.
Specialist area: killing xeno.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That opening post was fantastic, and I reckon that you'll be able to keep me interested with the script  Just a question though - why are the Daemon and Witch Hunters present? The Deathwatch are purely Space Marines taken in to combat the Xenos threat, and it doesn't make much sense to have a Grey Knight or Sister running around.

Name: Keither, First Xok Knight of the Sons of Bersiah, Prince of Azilla
Type: Space Marine
Rank: Assault Terminator/Veteran (If Terminator Armour's not allowed, holla ;D)
Equipment: Power Halberd, Storm Shield, Terminator Armour/Mk8 Power Armour (With Jump Pack, if need be).
Personality: Born Leader, but respectful of those who know better. Leads by Example, rather than through orders and Oratory. He has a stronger than normal sense of Justice, leading to him having conflicts with several others under his command, who disagreed with his Empathatic nature.
Background: He requested to be sent to the Deathwatch to increase his skills and prowess against the Orks, from the Dreadnought interred Chapter Master Amos, and the Successor Captain Nible, who granted his wish. He has served for 52 years in the Deathwatch, and has the scars and ability to prove it. He was given the rare award for bravery of Terminator Honours in the Deathwatch, although occasion often calls for stealth, where he dons his Power Armour. This is his last mission before returning his Chapter, after Master Amos died in conflict, at the request of the instated Chapter Master Nible. He has heard a lot about Captain Leonidas, and isn't sure over the Captain's personality or ethic.
Specialist Area: Daring Assaults on entrenched enemy positions and fortresses.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks 
really glad to have you on board vaz
tau are my specialty so i wil be able to be realistic and hopefully interesting
lol i want a witch hunter for the anti psyker aspect
the inquisition think the ethereal is a psyker so i personally think they would send one in
and i must admit i love grey knights so I want one about if possible but thats just my own thing
and for a little variety
i must admit ignorance about the deathwatch being only marines
marines are not my speciality fluff wise


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Name: Jessica Idaeus
Type: Daemonhost (Daemon Hunters)
Rank: None
Equipment: Force Weapon, Carapace Armour, las pistol.
Personality: Very rebellious when her Inquisitor isn’t around. She can also be very aggressive at times and will sometimes even try to seduce her enemies or allies. Yet when on a mission she will put her personality aside in order to finish the mission.
Background: Jessica joined the Imperial Guard at a young age. She fought in several battles against chaos and eldar. Yet six years after she joined the guard she fought a daemonic invasion. She managed to survive but was badly wounded. It was then where she was found by an Inquisitor who put her on trail to see if she had been corrupted by chaos. The Inquisitor found out she was resistant to the lure of chaos and decided to turn her into a daemon host which in the process also healed all her wounds. The Inquisitor then unleashed her upon the battlefield where she slaughtered a large portion of the daemonic forces. Since then she has been sent to several other mission which she has all completed with excellent results. She has now been sent to deal with this Tau threat.
Specialist area: Close combat and Psychic powers.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Character sheet
Name: Kira, Student of Master Ryuu Chief Librarian and Master of Recruits of the Chosen Ones Adeptus Astartes Chapter
Type: Adeptus Astartes (Chosen Ones Chapter)
Rank: Epistolary (Librarian)
Equipment: Mk8 Power Armor, Force Sword, Plasma Pistol, Integral Mk8 Helmet/Psychic Hood
Personality: Deadly, mysterious, solitary, few outside the chapter know anything about Kira, and none live to spread what they do, it is best one not get too close to this secretive warrior, less they become another knot in Kira's sash, a testament to the warrior's art.
Background: When the request for a Deathwatch team member reached the Chosen Ones Chapter, there was only one warrior Chapter Master Alexander could think to send, Kira, the 111th student of Chief Librarian Master Ryuu.
Specialist area: Psyker powers, particularly mind scrubbing/shadowing and other mental powers that favor stealth and guile.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Name: Ventron 'Bob' Carus
Type: Marine of the Silent Dagger chapter
Rank: Executioner
Equipment: Storm Bolter,Wrist Blade,Chakra and Garrotte Wire
Personality: Reserved, Respectful but when neccasary takes charge of a situation.
Background: Ventron was recruited by the Silent Daggers on his home world of Taron at the age of 12. After recieving his training he became the chapters youngest warrior and quickly rose through the ranks to become a captain. Then at the age of 57 he took command of the 2nd company of the Silent Daggers during the battle of Taron and because of his efforts during the battle rose to the rank of Executioner. He is now fighting in the Damocles Crusade to be able to win a great battle and advance to the rank of Lord Executioner.
Specialist area: Stealth, Espionage and Recon


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Name: Sanh V2.0
Type: Marine
Rank: Techmarine
Equipment: Power Axe, four Servo Arms, two with claws capable of lifting an average sized man, one with a Heavy Flamer and one with a Storm Bolter, Terminator Armour
Personality: Sanh is slightly schizophrenic. He often acts nervous and unsure yet recently has begun acting very zealously on behalf of the Mechanicum and the Machine Spirit. Can be a bit extreme at times and has a great love of technology
Background: Originally from the Red Talons Chapter Sanh was on a previous mission when he received a vision. He saw this energy flowing through his Servo-Arms and was fascinated, believing it to be the Machine Spirit. Wanting to experience it again he started having mechanical 'upgrades' to his body far more often than the norm in an attempt to reach perfection and become one with his God. He asked to be on the current mission so that he could get a close look at the advanced Tau technology.
Specialist area: Sanh's speciality is obviously with machines. He loves tinkering with them and is very adept at his work. Despite wielding a Power Axe it is more of a symbol than a weapon as his skills in actual hand to hand combat are rather lacking with him preferring to face his foes from afar with his multiple Servo-Arms. He is also a capable pilot and medic when and if the situation calls for it.

This is a character I've used before in one of Silar's 'Corruption series' and I hope he'll do as well here as he did there. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: Liam Feralclaw

Type/Race: Space Marine of the Howling Wolves chapter

Rank: Assault Marine Sergeant

Equipment: power claws and master crafted power armor with jump pack and two bolt pistols 

Personality: very boistrous and loud. good humor but a deadly warrior. he is often the first one into a battle and the last one out. he has a depthless well of courage and valor and will lay his life down for any of his brothers and is almost devoid of fear, as if it never existed in him at all, before or after he was a space marine.

Backround: He loves nothing more than getting into the "thick of it" as he often says and is supremely gifted in close combat. He is very tall and bulky for a space marine as are all Howling Wolves but even among them he is considered large. Liam comes from the white scars successor chapter the Howling Wolves (they use white scar tactics and the like but have a space wolvs theme. the chapter symbol is a howling grey wolf. he wears what can be called a kilt into battle and has numerous wolfteeth hanging from his armor. he is also covered in blue tribal tattoos.) they hail from a feral world and are excellent blitzkrieg warriors who rely on speed to get the job done. when speed fails them they are extremely deadly in close combat and will often get into a battlefrenzy. Liam was an assault sergeant until he was seconded for this deathwatch team by his commander. his extremely quick reflexes and deadly skill with power claws will come in handy in the coming battle. he had been recruited from the feral world of Eire that was full of rolling grasslands, thick woods, craggy cliffs and many different tribes that fought each other constantly. Liam hails from the feralclaw tribe where its warriors fight usually only with their hands or other devices that dont have much reach. This makes them very large and quick so that they can dodge hits and prime candidates for the Astartes. 

Once Liam was inducted he quickly rose through the ranks of the Howling wolves and earned his "teeth" in the crusade to take back what the daemon-primarch Angron had taken in the Burning Crusade when he led a lightning quick counter assault on a large group of World Eaters and killed them all without losing a single man such was the speed.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

can i join as a guardsman? veteran...

M


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

can i be an interrogator?


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

OOC Note : This character sheet can be ignored, I would like to be an Inquisitor for this RP, as such, i will post up a character sheet, though, if i cant be an inquisitor, feel free do delete this post, and I'll make a Marine instead. I just thought since the mission is capturing an ethreal, an Inquisitor would be precent, but not leading, simply there for the interragatol part, and ofcourse, the capturing of.

Also, this is a brand new character, so the Charsheet is a bit lengthy.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name:* Inquisitor Mikael

*Type:* Inquisitor

*Rank:* Inquisitor (I know, bit repetative, such as being an Inquisitor  )

*Equipment:* Inquisitoral Power armor, Daemon/Force Hammer (Havent desided), Infero-Pistol 'Emperor's Fury' (Much <3 for this one deathbringer)

*Personality:* Mikeal is a more laxed Inquisitor than others of his class, This could be due to how young he his as compaired to his colleagues. Open minded and seen as more of a Rebelious Inquisitor, he accomplishes his means by more un-orthodox ways. He alwas loves a good fight and will stop at nothing to win. Favoring heavy, two-handed Weapons as apposed to the generaly more common single handed powerweapon and gun. His fighting style reflects his personality, Instead of barking orders from the back, he is very hands on, and leads from the front, as concequence, he can be very reckless at times.

*Background:* Mikeal had a troubled passed. Both of his parents died when he was at a very young age, not all uncommon in the fourty-first millenium. He lived on the streets for much of his youth. when he was around six or seven he discovered he had faint psykic powers, while not strong enough to be a psyker, they still had their uses (Think Eisinhorn style) He dreamed of being a space marine, though that dream was crushed when he was turned away at the screening process, though, he was picked up by an Inquisitor who was precent, From there on, he was taken under the Inquisitors wing. It was here he learned of how to be an Inquisitor and a fighter, as well as to Pilot a ship, piloting the Inquisitor's ship on many occasion.

A decade or so after being adopted by the Inquisitor, he died, leaving Mikeal as his heir, and as such, an Inquisitor. Since then he has participated in many more battles and experiance wise lies somewhere between a seasoned warrior and a veteren, despite his young age.

*Specialist area:* Daemon and Xenos hunting; Kill and capture.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for ur posts
Delighted to have you all on board
Your characters are all accepted
Btw love your charactor azeek i agree it fits the fluff well (btw i know the witch hunters codex and bolt pistol is fine, if you wish to spice it up by using an inferno/ plasma pistol that is also fine) 

I have changed the fluff slightly Vaz
As i have had many impromptue requests for various interesting and insane charactors that my concious would not allow me too refuse thus we are now a team of specialists and not deathwatch (this does not mean i will permit you to be a dreadnaught zond lol though i must admit i was tempted)

Benidem your interrogator idea is fine just post the character sheet

Magician glad your interested, i would prefer no guardsman (be an apothecary :grin (please) 
lol but i can find no logical reason to deny it so of course be guard if you wish (or an apothecary apothecaries are cool)
but whatever you decide will be fine

Vilhelm glad to see you on the team, the roleplay will not be starting till thursday (as i have exams till then) however i may post the action thread tonight and allow you to interact train kill and maim as you see fit

Thats about all thanks again for all your posts hope you enjoy it


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i'd rather be an IG veteran, not an apothecary, sorry.

M


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Then perhaps your shit out of luck Mag?

Interesting idea for an rp deathbringer; can't wait to see how it goes.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

darkreever said:


> Then perhaps your shit out of luck Mag?


wrong side of bed springs to mind here...

M


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't see why a Guard Veteran couldn't be included? Perhaps as a scout who knows the Ground and terrain, who is used as a guide?

I'm sure that could be included - or perhaps a Storm Trooper? Magician is a good RP'er, can't see why wouldn't want to have him aboard


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor have Veteran Guardsmen as part of there retinue. So you could go with that.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Simply put, its the GM's show; he/she is the one running things. If a GM would rather you not be a certain type of character, then regardless of how good a player you might be, you either listen to the GM or don't play. Its a sign of lack of respect for the GM and his/her game if you don't want to play by the rules that get set down. (The one here being to listen to the GM's decisions.)


Wrong side of the bed, not at all.:good:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There's GMing, and then there's being a Prick, frankly.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Magician is a good RP'er, can't see why wouldn't want to have him aboard


awww shucks... 

Oh, and to you AND reever: children, settle.

M


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Infero-pistol? Consider it mine 

Updated OP with the new Gear.

Also, the Action thread to start should be something along the lines of us being gathered, like sending the call or w/e and not actualy start the briefing and actual mission until Thursday (Or wheneveryou can). This gives us that buffer time, because before many missions like the such presented, the team would be assembled in advanced and be allowed to train for the coming mission before being dropped in the deployment zone, this is even practiced in modern warfare.

Plus it lets me flesh out this character, seeing as i haven't ever played with him and it was made on the spot >

Edit: Wouldn't one of those Storm trooper Medics be ok to play as?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I added las pistol to list of my equipment.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Character sheet
Name: Jarl Gallus
Type:Witch Hunter in training
Rank: Interrogator
Equipment: Inquisitorial Carapace Armor, Powersword, Plasma Pistol
Personality: Gallus is a puritan with a strict obedience to the Imperial Creed. He see's heresy all around him of which no one is above suspicion.
Background: Gallus started as Arbitrator on a hiveworld before becoming an acolyte and has sence proven his worth to his master and has just recently become an Interegator. His master has also told him to keep an eye on Inquisitor Mikael.
Specialist area: Hunting Heretics, Demolitions


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Heh, Benidem, was reading your char sheet and was like 'You know, He and Mikeal might get into a scrap.' and then i read your background and was like, 'hot damn.'

Well, dark, make an action thread already! even if its a pre-action action thread, this is getting my psyked.... It's s bad i check the heresyforums every ten minutes now XD


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

My theory is the charecter arn't real enough if they don't hate each other at some point in the RP


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Benidem said:


> My theory is the charecter arn't real enough if they don't hate each other at some point in the RP


*points to his character the daemonhost*


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal is open minded to others... but can be stubborn in his own ways.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Brother Azeek said:


> Mikeal is open minded to others... but can be stubborn in his own ways.


Open minded engough to make a daemonhost? Cause I need an Inquisitor to control my daemonhost.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Mikeal doesn't have a Retinue :/


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> Open minded engough to make a daemonhost? Cause I need an Inquisitor to control my daemonhost.


i'm a puritan and not a full fleged inquisitor yet sorry


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Well then I guess it will just be some random Inquisitor who sent me.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

OK thanks for your support reever and i hope it goes well

Vaz and Magician what i was saying that whilst i need an apothecary
i can find no logical reason to reject the idea of a guardsman 
and i definitely want mag on the team (i know he is a good rp'er) and im pretty sure im not a prick
so mag make your charactor sheet and your accepted

No offense azeek but with reguards to the action thread i know what im going to do



deathbringer said:


> Hi guys thanks for ur posts
> i may post the action thread tonight and allow you to interact train kill and maim as you see fit


as you can see i will give you time to interact

and necrosis you do not need an inquisitor i will try and right a bit of fluff to discuss the whole teams selection


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Good to see things are progressing.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Ah, my bad deathbringer, didn't notice that little snipet of post there.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Im really sorry for the delay guys
i have had some serious laptop problems
i hope to get the action thread up soon
If Mag will post asap we have the 10 people and the RP can start up

My charactor
Name : Amicus Betum. Known as the flame of the emperor
Rank: Captain of the 1st company, Sternguard veteran,
Chapter: Angels of Vengeance

Equipment: Wears *********** armour and carries a rosarius
Carries the Scythe of Retribution: Master Crafted Power sword traditionally gifted to the captain of first company. It burns with a bright light in the heat of battle and tends to illuminate all around him
Combi flamer 
Plasma pistol 

Personality: Amicus is a man of few words that tends to remain in the shadows. Tactically he is counted as genius however he will only intervene tactically when he feels that the plight of the mission is in danger. His experience as a sergeant in the 10th company has told him that the true warriors lead and do not follow. As a captain he does not inforcew rigid discipline relying upon spontaneity encouraging his men to see the battle and use their intiative.

He portrays the grim determination and resolve that distinguishes his chapter and he tends to move to the fore in times of strife and tribulation. When other mens hearts fail and the tides of enemies seem inumerable Amicus will spring to the fore of the assault. His burning blade slicing through enemies and his white armour shining as enemies fall back around him.

It is a sight that fills mens hearts with new vigour and lift mens spirits as war cries spring to their lips as they realise however grave the peril. However grim the darkness the flame of vengeance cannot be halted.

Background: Amicus's service as a scout and as a devestator was unremarkable. He rose quickly but without merit and his true talents were not recognized until he joined the assault squad. Here he showed himself to be a tactician beyond compare who could see the ebb and flow of the battle. His tactical interventions were spontaneous and would not have been tolerated by many sergeants. Sergeant Wilson recognized the talent and allowed the youngster to shine. Amicus's talent meant he never became a full space marine and he was promoted straight to the sternguard squads after his exploits against hive fleet Behemoth. 

3 times Amicus prevented the army from being outflanked by the hive fleet as he swooped down upon the enemy. During the 3rd manouver Amicus was forced to hold an unseen breach for 40 minutes against genestealers and a carniflex before the true threat was recognized. The number of kills is unknown however it is assumed to be in the hundreds. He was found collapsed in a pit of chalk covered in carcasses by Sergeant Wilson. When he was revived he stood to find his armour bleached white. In honour of the occasion his armour was repainted white and he was moved to the sternguard to serve under Wilson.

Amicus continued to distinguish himself and he was made sergeant of a sternguard company. He was recognized by the inquisition for his actions on a necron world. An inquisitorial party had been trailing the reminents of a cult when the accidently awoke a necron tomb world from their slumbers. Amicus and Wilson were attracted by the distress signal and they led their company into the melee allowing the inquisitor to escape. However as they too attempted to flee the scene against the rampaging necrons. Wilson was caught by a blast and as the rest of the team rose Amicus returned to the ground. 

His wroth was terrible to behold and the necrons fell like leaves in autumn as he rampaged with murder in his eyes. He returned to the ship 4 hours later cradling Wilsons body in his arms. Amicus was offered Wilsons position and though he accepted he was requested for a deathwatch assignment by the Inquisitor they had rescued from death. Amicus accepted and continued to serve in the deathwatch for several years increasing his fame. It was here that he met Leonadis who became his firm friend and advisor.

He was recalled to his company with the death of Captain Als, the captain of first company and he was offered the post. He accepted and became the captain of the first company and gained the scythe of vengeance. It was during the Black Crusade that he won the nickname the flame of Vengeance when he counteracted the warriors of Chaos. As his sternguard squads cut through the lines of Chaos Amicus saw belaguered guardsmen being overwhelmed by Khorne Beserkers.

He swooped down upon the Beserkers and attacked the line driving them back. Amidst the hordes of black he moved as a shining light emitted from his blade. The guardsmen he had saved sprang forwards batltle cries springing to their lips. In the midst of the battle Amicus found himself opposed by a daemon prince of Khorne and he yelled audible above even the din of battle "The flame of Vengeance burns" as he plunged the blade 4 times into the daemons stomach. The daemon sank to the ground and Amicus beheaded it with a long fluid below.

To this day Amicus continues to fight for Chapter and the Deathwatch, however whenever Amicus goes to war the flame of vengeance burns brightly in every soul


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I will be joining the RP on Saturday, probably when you are on the planet. So please dont think that I have just not bothered with posting.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is my Character sheet, thanks for letting me do IG 

(and also thanks for the comments by at least 2 people on my "good RP[ing]" skills )


Name:

Veteran Sergeant Karl Vorsk

Type: Veteran Sergeant Imperial Guardsman

Rank: Veteran Sergeant (with special detatchment honours, see below)

Equipment:

Carapace armour,
Power Sword,
Shotgun (in holster on back)
Plasma Pistol (hip holster on the right)
Pair of bolt pistols (left hip and right ankle).
Combat blade (left ankle holster)
Frag and Krak Grenades,
Smoke Grenades,
Respirator with built-in chem inhailer.
Regulation Standard Paratrooper fatigues and pack.

Personality:

Wary towards strangers, but can be a good freind, allways watches your back.
He might be your freind, but he trusts nobody, ever since a back-stabbing (literally) incidence in the previous assault he was in.

Has his wits about him, and is very smart (possibly, too smart...)

Brave, and BOLD.

Background:

At 25 years old, he is the youngest official "veteran" in his company. Ever since a child he was raised with weapons, being able to strip and re-build a lasrifle in under 1 minute 50, at the age of 10. Marksman first class and First aid cadres, along with Leadership, fieldcraft and storming techniques.

He currently leads a team of 7 men, who form a krak team of mercenaries, often sent out with other detatchments to "aid" (or do it for) them.

His team are currently employed in another area, but he was in medicum for the injury sustained to his left lung after the aforementioned back-stabbing incident, and so can be posted here.

Specialist area:

Stealth and information capture, along with blowing up everything within eyesight.

Last message from his team:

"Good luck sir, you won't really need it, but it is a better thing to say than "see you when you get back eh?" Enjoy!"

M

EDIT: WARNING!!! I AM LEAVING TOMORROW AT 2PM (gmt) AND WILL NOT BE BACK UNTIL THURSDAY 09/04/09 - sorry if that causes problems... M


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

... I say, crack open a cold one mate and have a seat, seems we ain't startin for a while anyway... but I'm gonna have to confiscate that plasma pistol, and power sword, don't want a guardsmen hurting himself with them lol

Honestly though, think you have enough "non regulation equipment" there? After all you're not an Imperial Official are you? Do you have the permits for those weapons? Or did you buy them off some hiver scum? lol

And I think you mean "crack team" not "krak team"


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, one, im a veteran sergeant, not some regular guardsmen, and officers can take plasma pistols and power weapons AND shotguns, i honestly see no problems with it, in fact, I run this guy as a character in my IG army (what I have so far...)

I will have to say, it's GM's decision.

M

(at least I dont have 10 lascannons and terminator armour eh?)


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Got enough weapons? id say tone it down jsut a tad, you dont need three pistol and two swords. its called a combat *Blade* for a reason. Maybe change it to a Combat Knife. and then ave a plasma pistol or a bolt pistol.

But like you said, its the GM's decision, im jsut saying you dont need to be a walking armory.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

That's what I meant lol you've got more weapons than hands, and to top that off, several of them serve the same roll only better. IE why do you have two bolt pistols when you already have a plasma pistol? Just seems like dead weight to me, given plasma weapons supposedly have more ammunition to spare then bolt weapons do, while being more dangerous to the enemy and yourself (I prefer how they were used in Inquisitor personally, a safe somewhat weak/fast setting, and a strong almost catastrophic setting that took time to recharge).

Then you have two blades, a PW and a CB (unless you meant that as a boot knife), the PW is obviously superior.

Also, seems very unguard not to have a Lasgun, at least for back up, maybe a Long Las as a sniper rifle, or even a Hellgun since you seem to be "elite".

Lastly, I'd honestly be surprised if you ran this guy in your army, namely because he's illegal with the current codex, as well you can't take more than two weapons, either two one handed weapons (pistols/swords), or one two handed weapon (shotgun) and one one handed.

Double lastly, if you've ever had to ruck that many weapons with the extra ammo, rations and what not neccasary for deep recon, you'd bite your own bolt by the second hour let alone the second day. Your a guardie, your still human, humans grow fatigued very quickly when carrying around their own weight on their backs.

I love the 40k fluff and all, what with Gene Troopers, Gland Warriors, Skitarri, and Space Marines, but some things just have to fall within human reason. I'm not saying these things to be a dick, I'm just saying as an IG player know your limitations and exploit your strengths. Namely, you'll be 3 feet shorter and maybe a good 200lb lighter than any of us, making a far better scout, so why not try to fit into the roll that would serve you and us so well? After all, they can't kill you if they don't know where you're shooting from.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok guys 
apparently its my decision
And i dont mind 
In the immortal words of Vaz their is GMing and being a prick 
though Magician if you could take a sniper 
i promise you that would be very useful in this mission

Vilhelm your charactor is fine
and as i should get my laptop back today we should have an action thread by tonight
i will try and do it before 2pm so as to give magician a chance to post

zond due to the delays (sorry again) we will not be going in till saturday
so it should be ok 
but make sure you read the briefing when it occurs


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Might I suggest the Needle Rifle? You know the one that Ratlings are so notorious for, fires a tiny laser to cut through light armor to administer a tiny toxic dart.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Remember deathbringer, just because you are not giving someone everything they want does not mean you are being a prick. A good GM knows when he or she must be stern, and when it is acceptable not to be. To hold yourself back out of fear of being a 'prick' does no one any good.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

sorry but i find this comic a bit appropriate

http://www.servantsoftheimperium.com/comic/index.php?comicid=2


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

lol indeed


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I'll be away on Saturday and the first half of Sunday and even though I might be able to get to a computer I wouldn't count on it. . .


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Its fine solitaire

Guys the action thread is up
Thanks for your patience
Hope you enjoy it


----------

